# SINP related question



## Elhamsaad (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello everyone
I'm planning to apply an EOI to Saskatchewan, and they are requiring for the application a reference letter for each job experience along with other documents, I will mention the text from their website:


these information are mentioned on the SINP website regarding reference letter for International Skilled Worker: Saskatchewan Express Entry




*Each letter of reference for each job must include at least three more documents showing proof of employment. At least one of these documents must be Government issued. Some examples are:*


*Pension fund/Provident funds, medical Insurance, or social security record.*
*Work permits, work visas, or labour cards for any foreign work experience.*
*Employment contracts.*
*Specific examples of work completed with your employer.*
*Any additional information that may verify your work experience.*

So I have started collecting reference letters as I have worked with 5 different companies, along with these required documents. 
but I have a problem with providing government issued document in two companies that I have worked for, because my visa(work permit) was entitled as technical manager instead of construction manager(my current profession) by the company because they are required from government to hire specific number of construction managers. the same problem in employment contract .
can you suggest me what should I do in this case? can I request a a letter form company to explain this mismatch? or what other document issued from government can I provide??


----------



## aurangzebalam (Jan 20, 2021)

I think they mostly evaluate your job on your JD/duties performed instead of just titles...so if your duties match with NOC then it should not be a problem...however if its not the case then you need to ask favour from the Govt. dept.


----------

